# VX cad\cam v12.41



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/8969/clipboard014lr.th.jpg[/BIMG]
* 2D - 2D Drafting, Layout, and Sectioning.
* 3D - Powerful 3D modeling tools.
* Hybrid - Seamless union of solid and surface modeling.
* PDM - Integrated PDM is easily accessible at no extra cost.
* Reverse Engineering - Large laser scans; super-fast tessellation.
* Healing - Resolves thousands of problems in minutes.
* Shape Morphing - More stylish stylish shapes; fast healing of imported models.
* Assembly - Automatic alignment and inssertion.
* Rendering - Photorealism helps to sell your designs.
* Machining - 2 1/2 through 5 axis high speed milling. 

Homepage:
http://www.vx.com
VX.CAD.CAM.V12.41-MAGNiTUDE
Download: 360MB (iso)


http://rapidshare.de/files/22389532/vxcc1241.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/22394440/vxcc1241.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/22410572/vxcc1241.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/22412257/vxcc1241.part4.rar


----------



## MDREAM (18 يونيو 2006)

يسلموا حبيبي

و جاري التجربة

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## MDREAM (18 يونيو 2006)

و على فكره 

من الصوره مبين مثل ال MasterCAM X

و ان شاء الله يكون بنفس القدره 

و يسلموا يا امير

تحياتي

MDREAM


----------



## عبدالظاهر (18 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله من عندة علما وتقوى


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
واعانك الله على كثرة العطاء


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (21 أغسطس 2009)

الملف غير مـــــــــــــــــــــــوجود


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف مشششششششششششش موجود


----------



## عراقية الاصل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع مفيد
الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك العلم النافع


----------

